# Laura's Beautiful HH Wine Glasses



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I thought everyone would like to see the beautiful wine glasses Laura made for everyone at HH. I don't drink wine so she made my husband a wine glass (he loves wine & loves this glass!) and made me a travel cup!! They are so gorgeous! 

Thank you Laura!! I had such a wonderful time with you in HH!! And I can't thank you enough for everything you did for me. Preparing for the trip, picking me up & dropping me off, driving back and forth to HH, settling me in, and everything else you did!! You're a great friend!!

I will also post my HH pictures soon!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Just beautiful! I'd been wondering what those wine glasses everyone raved about looked like!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

How pretty! Very nice of Laura!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Very nice! We sure have some talented people here on SM!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I also love my wine glass. Laura, you're best!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm pretty sure if Laura wanted to make and sell a few of those wine glasses or travel cups that she would do very well. Hint, hint?


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I would love a travel cup. I bought one at Bed Bath and Beyond and take it evrywhere. Another hint hint lol.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I too love the wine glass Laura---it is too nice to use for wine! I plan to put a candle in mine---if I can get it back to Greece alive! 
Thank you so very, very much!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

That was so sweet - and they are adorable! Laura you are a great painter!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

It was a great time with great friends! Everyone was so thoughtful - Wonderful weekend!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Laura, thank you so much for the beautiful wine glass..I love it! :wub: It is so clever how the design was put on so you can see the little Maltese while drinking your beverage. For me, it is a keepsake in my "Maltese room".. I really enjoyed getting to know you, Dusty, and Jasper..you, Nida, and I should get together and go to a show or expo in our area sometime..


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I too love my wine glass! It looks so pretty and such a nice surprise. Thank you Laura. :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I got a travel cup since i don't drink and a wine glass for my husband and we love them!!!! :heart: You my friend are a very talented lady indeed. I'm almost afraid to use my travel cup, it's just so beautiful and i don't want to mess it up or leave it somewhere.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Awwww! Those are so unique ad awesome . Laura, you're a talented lady for sure 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Both the wine glasses and travel mugs are beautiful! Laura, that is such a wonderful and thoughtful gift. And, you are so talented.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm joining the chorus here. I loved the glass so much. Reva has it for safe keeping since I couldn't get it in my suitcase but I plan to display it more than use it because it's so beautiful!!! Thanks, Laura. So glad to meet you and you are as fun and beautiful as I thought you'd be!! Wish we lived closer!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Y'all all are very very welcome! I am so glad that you like the glasses. I can't take all the credit though, I printed a picture, taped it inside the glass, traced and painted! It was much easier than I thought it would be and a whole lot of fun! I have sent some to Jap's foster mom and of course to Dusty's breeder, and to friends with Malts here at home. It's become a little hobby! Still have a few 'in production' on my dining room table right now.

DON'T PUT THEM IN THE DISHWASHER!!! (unless you don't want the doggie on there anymore!)


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Laura, I love my wine glass:wub::wub:you are very talented:wub:can't wait to see you again. What is your favorite wine? Red or White?


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Well it is unanimous, we all love them and mine is on display now. Thanks you so much Laura!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Lindsay, thanks for posting this. Laura, thank you for the pretty glasses. I was so surprised when I opened the bag. You are so much fun. Just loved hanging out with out with you at HH. And you finally got to meet your god daughter (Laura's pedigree lango) Can't wait to see you again. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Laura -- you did a fabulous job on these. I was so honored to receive one -- and I even managed to get it all the way back to New Mexico without breaking it.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Love the wine glass!!!! Mine will NOT be on display, it will be used every single day and admired by all who come over for wine!!! :chili::chili:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm so glad you posted pictures of the wine glasses. I was wondering what they looked like. They are beautiful! Let me know if you should decide you want to paint and sell the traveling cups. I'd certainly be interested. In fact, I have a good friend I'd like to gift one to also.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

The A Team said:


> Love the wine glass!!!! Mine will NOT be on display, it will be used every single day and admired by all who come over for wine!!! :chili::chili:


Like Pat, mine will also be used every day. Love love love the glass. Thank you so much, Laura.


----------

